# Please help....Golden dojo loch playing dead



## memee4483 (Feb 27, 2012)

my golden dojo loch is playing dead..have pics...he just floats there and sometimes lays on plants and thermometer..I had researched and I am confused..one place states he sleeps like that and somewhere else stated it may be a bacterial infection....he floats like hes in a catatonic state but if you touch him he will swim away only to float to the top again..if anyone has any answers i would greatly appreciate..had him since he was a baby and i am very worried about him...


----------



## memee4483 (Feb 27, 2012)

have put him in hosp tank with small dose of epson salt..will let you know if it works..if anyone has any answers please help


----------



## moomoofish (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty sure that's normal for them dudes. We call ours dead fishy because he will lay in random stuff looking dead all the time.


----------



## memee4483 (Feb 27, 2012)

one article said thats how they sleep...but another said that it was bacterial infection..does yours do this for long periods of time? he usually swims and plays and is all over the place but this is going on for the past 2 days...I am new at this and he was my first fishie..lol..he was so small when I brought him home now he is good size..Just dont want anything to happen to him..thank you..I will try not to panic to much..


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

One issue might be lonliness; as it notes in our profile [click the shaded name Dojo Loach] this is a highly social species and should be in a group of 3 minimum. Being alone for such fish is very stressful, and that wears down the fish and can be apparent in various ways. Hanging at the surface is certainly not a good sign. There might be a health issue, not saying there isn't, but keeping any fish according to its needs is always safer for better health and disease is less likely to occur in "happy" fish.


----------



## memee4483 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you..I have 2 of the dojo and one of the kului (he hides all day you may catch a glimpse of him when you turn on the lights..before he runs away...)..but i will most def go out today and buy another golden to mayb keep him company..put him in the salt last nite for alittle while..he seems to b doing better today..not floating but hiding and hopefully sleeping..I see no signs of disease or trauma..so hopefully he is just lonely and and needs more friends to play with..thank you and if you come across anymore info I would greatly appreciate it....


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

memee4483 said:


> Thank you..I have 2 of the dojo and one of the kului (he hides all day you may catch a glimpse of him when you turn on the lights..before he runs away...)..but i will most def go out today and buy another golden to mayb keep him company..put him in the salt last nite for alittle while..he seems to b doing better today..not floating but hiding and hopefully sleeping..I see no signs of disease or trauma..so hopefully he is just lonely and and needs more friends to play with..thank you and if you come across anymore info I would greatly appreciate it....


The dojo get large, up to a foot, and need space and some other issues to be healthy. Have a look at our profile, click the shaded name Dojo Loach. Also, the kuhli loach needs companions, click its name for info. All loaches are highly social fish. And these two need hiding spots, and sand to burrow into. All as mentioned in the profiles.

Epsom salt is fine, it is not "salt" as we think of common salt, but magnesium sulfate which is the salts of magnesium and sulfur. It can help some health issues.

Byron.


----------



## memee4483 (Feb 27, 2012)

thank you...got him a friend..that brings the total to 3 dojo...they are in a 75 gal tank..and just a few fish so I think they have plenty of room..the salt seemed to help a little..but still acting the same..he is breathing and swimming occasionally..but still not sure what the issue is..he looks fine no outward sign of trauma...no spots or lumps..looks normal except for the behavior..I will keep trying and researching..If I find anything that helps or an answer I will let you know......


----------



## Peacelily (May 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the site and just read your post. I hope it worked out OK and your dojo loach recovered. How did it turn out?


----------

